# Shower Patrol



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Both of the cats that I have been bonded to have watched me while I showered. Little Missy would even try to get in with me sometimes. Grim just sits outside the tub and waits until I'm done almost every time I shower. Sometimes he meows at me, but I have no clue what he wants.

Anybody else experienced this behavior?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep. Pumpkin used to come in the tub with me while I showered when she was a small kitten. She liked to walk around the tub in-between the shower curtains so she didn't get sprayed. Now, she just hops into the tub when I'm done; sometimes if the water is backed up she even wades through the water for a minute or two. Simone only looks in the shower occasionally; he accidentally fell in one time and got soaked :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Every single day, twice a day.

I call him my body guard, he sits on the sink counter and waits for me to come out again. Then he has to smell my forehead. Not sure WHY my forehead....if I don't bend down for him to sniff he starts pacing back and forth and meowing.

His job is to keep an eye out for Norman Bates, Michael Myers, zombies and clowns.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Then he has to smell my forehead. Not sure WHY my forehead....if I don't bend down for him to sniff he starts pacing back and forth and meowing.


Just making sure YOU got the job done


----------



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Every single day, twice a day.
> 
> I call him my body guard, he sits on the sink counter and waits for me to come out again. Then he has to smell my forehead. Not sure WHY my forehead....if I don't bend down for him to sniff he starts pacing back and forth and meowing.
> 
> His job is to keep an eye out for Norman Bates, Michael Myers, zombies and clowns.


This is cute and it made me giggle!!! 

And yes I experience this all the time. Downy loves to watch me shower, but for me what is the strangest thing is that she ALWAYS has to be in the bathroom when I am trying to use "daddies litter box" and always wants to be on my lap.. TO that is strange, and if I do not leave the door open just enough for her to squeeze through her paws start coming throw the bottom of the door like a kid wanting out of the bedroom.. Do you experience this also?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Absolutely. I haven't been alone in the bathroom for 4+ years.


----------



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Absolutely. I haven't been alone in the bathroom for 4+ years.


Its cute and it does not bother me, I just find it odd.. She is a very independent cat, and wants to be around me when its on her terms. And for some reason this is one of the places that it is on her terms.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea Tuffy does that too - sits on the bathroom sink til I'm done -- when he was much younger I had to leave the shower curtain open abit so he could see where I was - otherwise he meowed the whole time I was in there as if I was lost.. ha!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

haha, I was going to say that Grim meows as though he's afraid I'm going to drown or something xD


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I wish my little perv liked to only watch me shower. She gets the others to join in when I'm on the bowl also. And of course, they want to be petted at the same time. It's like they have no concept of YOU needing privacy.

If I DARE lock them out, they stay outside meowing and scratching at the door to be let in...face it, the days of showering without being monitored are over!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Not to rain on anybody's parade, but do you guys shower with the bathroom door open? I never have any cats in the bathroom with me because I close the door. Although when I finish, sometimes, I'll find a cat, two cats, or one dog or any combination of the above, waiting for me when I open the door. They just wait, they don't scratch or meow for me to open the door.

I know it's just water, but don't you guys have a problem with them tracking water and leaving paw prints in the house? When they dry it leaves a paw mark which doesn't go away without mopping.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Yup. My 2 yr old male DSH has done this since he was a kitten. Sometime I leave the door open a crack so he can come in and balance on the edge of the tub. Other times I shut him out completely and he bounds into the tub after I've turned off the water and let him in. I just see it as part of the morning routine now. It cleans him off too so I don't care. He fell in once. That was awful!! Nothing like a kitty who doesn't want to actually get that wet freaking out!


----------



## Nicoletta (May 8, 2011)

Sally does this! He sits on the tub edge between the shower curtain and paws my legs if he can get close enough. Then when I get out of the shower he will lick water off my legs. He wont do this with my husband though. Although he does like to be in the bathroom when hubs is using the toilet :|


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I just don't really mind it anymore. Yes, I do leave the door open. Please, I have 2 human kids as well and 1 bathroom and 1 of the litterboxes is inside the bathroom. We all need to share the bathroom, and since we are all girls, no one really closes the door anymore unless we have company. It just doesn't bother me or any of the girls anymore.

Regarding paw prints, the hallway has a rug so their paws are dry by the time they hit the rest of the house.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Every single day, twice a day.


Wow, I knew Americans loved to shower, but twice a day?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs always waits outside the shower until I'm finished. As soon as I open the shower door to get out, she hops in and wanders around for a good 5 minutes. Abby is also in the bathroom at the time, but she rarely hops in the shower stall when it's still wet.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Alpaca said:


> Not to rain on anybody's parade, but do you guys shower with the bathroom door open? I never have any cats in the bathroom with me because I close the door. Although when I finish, sometimes, I'll find a cat, two cats, or one dog or any combination of the above, waiting for me when I open the door. They just wait, they don't scratch or meow for me to open the door.
> 
> I know it's just water, but don't you guys have a problem with them tracking water and leaving paw prints in the house? When they dry it leaves a paw mark which doesn't go away without mopping.


With the cat I left behind, I always let her in the bathroom because she wanted to come in. Now with Grim, we are separated from the rest of the house, so yea, I leave the door open.
Grim never goes in the water, but even if he did, cat paws are so tiny, there's nothing really to leave behind. xD


Straysmommy said:


> Wow, I knew Americans loved to shower, but twice a day?


I was going to say that too, but didn't want to get yelled at or anything. xD


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mia is my little lifeguard who watches me from the top of her cat tree in the master bedroom when I use the shower in there and leave the bathroom door open.

If Janet Leigh had a cat she'd be alive today.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

dave_ph said:


> if janet leigh had a cat she'd be alive today.


exactly!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

MinkaMuffin said:


> I was going to say that too, but didn't want to get yelled at or anything. xD


The advantage of being autistic like me is that you can say the inappropriate thing that others wouldn't indulge in saying, and realize you put your foot in your mouth and offended the person, only after the deed. I mean, at my age you start seeing the bright side of things or you go crazy...


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> The advantage of being autistic like me is that you can say the inappropriate thing that others wouldn't indulge in saying, and realize you put your foot in your mouth and offended the person, only after the deed. I mean, at my age you start seeing the bright side of things or you go crazy...


My mom used to tell me that I had Aspergers and for the longest time I didn't believe her, but now I'm starting to think she is right =/ .. xD


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra often times just sits in the bathroom and waits for me to come in. Then again, I DO keep the treats in the cupboard in the bathroom (when Nutmeg couldn't have treats I would give them to Sinatra in the bathroom with the door closed).


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Off-topic: MM, there are reasonably reliable tests on the web. No worse than the average diagnoser.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ninja sits on the edge of the tub between the inner and outer shower liner and watches, occassionally he will attack me through the shower curtain. He usually does this when I have my eyes closed and am not expecting it. Its more entertaining for him that way. When I get out of the shower he will attack the towel as I try to dry off. Sully waits for me to get out then rubs all over my legs while they are still wet.

I have weird cats.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Straysmommy said:


> Wow, I knew Americans loved to shower, but twice a day?


Sure. And to bring a topic from somewhere else I use a new bath towel EVERY time.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> Sure. And to bring a topic from somewhere else I use a new bath towel EVERY time.


Eww, how can you NOT?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

That's what I thought but apparently I'm destroyimg the environment. Also, there were theories that since you just showered you're clean and won't get the towel dirty. That's so not true.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Here in the pacific northwest the winters are so wet that towels never dry. I'll hang it on the towel rack and the next shower (even the next day) it's still damp. Kind of have to use a fresh one...unless you don't mind toweling off with a clammy damp towel.....


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Here in the pacific northwest the winters are so wet that towels never dry. I'll hang it on the towel rack and the next shower (even the next day) it's still damp. Kind of have to use a fresh one...unless you don't mind toweling off with a clammy damp towel.....


So why don't you throw them in the dryer instead?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I do, right after I wash them.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

But I meant, throw them in the dryer and then back on the towel rack. Saves water.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyway..yeah, MowMow sits on the bathroom counter and watches me shower. 

He always does looks shocked and horrified that I'm getting soaking wet. It makes me wonder what he's thinking.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> That's what I thought but apparently I'm destroyimg the environment. Also, there were theories that since you just showered you're clean and won't get the towel dirty. That's so not true.


Not only do I use new towels but I use two every time I shower. One for my body and one for my hair.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

True, I forgot about my turbie twists (Hair towels). I use one of those every day as well.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Anyway..yeah, MowMow sits on the bathroom counter and watches me shower.
> 
> He always does looks shocked and horrified that I'm getting soaking wet. It makes me wonder what he's thinking.


Haha, maybe he thinks you are dumb since you seem to fall victim to the 'water monster' every day.. xD


SaxtonKitties said:


> I had a cat named Mac that loved water and would meow SO loud when you were in the shower or running water. He would and had jumped in the shower several times with me or my husband. He also loved to have his head and back wet with water. He would just sit still while you wet him down with your hand.
> I later found out he had some kind of illness though and he craved water constantly! We had bowls of water set out in 2 rooms always full but he wanted more. Our vet was puzzled and we never knew why he kept wanting so much water. Till one day Mac didn't want to get up or walk and lost a ton of weight almost over night it seemed. So we rushed him back to the vet and he ran more tests and he would not drink or eat anymore. They put him on fluids and he died later that night.  Still don't really know what happened to him. :/


Aww.. that was so sad.. :[ ((hugs))


Sinatra-Butters said:


> Not only do I use new towels but I use two every time I shower. One for my body and one for my hair.





MowMow said:


> True, I forgot about my turbie twists (Hair towels). I use one of those every day as well.


ENVIRONMENT DESTROYERS!!
(just kidding )


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a fear that Peggy will attempt to catch.... parts of me, so I don't ever let her near me when I'm dans le buff.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Huge said:


> I have a fear that Peggy will attempt to catch.... parts of me, so I don't ever let her near me when I'm dans le buff.


Rofl
No one is safe!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

In that youtube video, you woulda figured after the first time, she woulda taken the cat out of the room.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

About four months after I adopted Ritz (rescued, formerly feral, cat), she watched me take a bath from the doorway. As I was draining the water, she decided to take a bath too. Last. Time. Ever.
However, within the past three months, when I am in the bathroom using a human litter box, she will sometimes explore the bathtub, looking for goodness knows what/who. 
I don't dare close the door when I use the human litter box; she will meow and scratch at the door. And she does this with my twin sister too (who visits occasionally). I figure since we all are female, none of us have seen what the other doesn't have.


----------



## Wonderlandless (May 11, 2011)

My cat Celina gets very upset when I take a bath. She paces back and forth in front of the tub, cries, and sometimes will jump on the edge of the tub, lean down, grab my hand with her mouth and try to pull me out! I know she hates bathes so I guess she assumes I hate them as much as she does!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> In that youtube video, you woulda figured after the first time, she woulda taken the cat out of the room.


I think it was just a slow motion replay of the original attack. Why would you film a yoga video with your cat sitting under your crotch? Seems a little unprofessional.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Aww, you ungrateful soul! Celina is just trying to save you from drowning!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I always have to remove the toys from the tub before I shower - the little foam balls end up there for some reason. Bathtub as a soccer field? Then I have 2 that want to do a figure 8 around my ankles as soon as I get out which leaves me with furry ankles


----------



## Wonderlandless (May 11, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Aww, you ungrateful soul! Celina is just trying to save you from drowning!


I'm grateful for her concern, but those 'helping bites' hurt! Shutting the door isn't an option; she goes ballistic if she can't get in!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

She must be trying to scruff you, bless her!


----------



## Wonderlandless (May 11, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> She must be trying to scruff you, bless her!


She is a great cat... pretty sure she thinks I am her very large kitten! :smile:


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

I am sooo, sooo glad I'm not the only person who leaves the door open when they shower because of the cats. I seriously thought I was the only one that crazy. Jessie screams at the door the entire time, so I started leaving it open...he's tried to fish me out of the shower with his paw, and he looks SO angry when he sees me in there! His ears are back, eyes glaring, he does NOT like it. 


As to Americans and showering...don't worry, some of us don't shower that often  I feel way too guilty if I shower more than every third day. Seriously guilty. Besides, it's just dirt. I drink after the cats, too.

The bacteria that don't kill you make you stronger...


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Absolutely. I haven't been alone in the bathroom for 4+ years.


 
Tell me about it. Yet they get quite perturbed and offended if you accidentally stumble upon them using the litter box.

Arthur will actually try to climb into my lap when I'm on the throne.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry if this is tmi, but Prince likes to smell my panties when I'm on the throne. I've explained to him a hundred times that this is not appropriate behavior, considering he is a guy and I am a girl. But he looks like he could care less.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

madamefifi said:


> Arthur will actually try to climb into my lap when I'm on the throne.


Lacey jumps right up on our laps. We are trying to break her of this habit.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Whenever I take a shower, just as I turn the water on it's like a stampede coming across the house of my 4, Kodak, the youngest, barrels right into the tub and starts drinking the water out of the bottom of the shower, then he gets between the curtains and hangs out until I'm done. Monkey is my 'towel supervisor' and she likes to watch my dry off, Snagging the ends of the towel in her paws. Romy and Teeb are the door men, they sit pretty right by the bathroom door and guard it.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

So far the worst I've gotten is Wicket rubbing up on my wet legs the very second I step out of the shower. Wherever he is in the house, he comes and saunters into the bathroom nonchalantly the minute my toes hit the floor, and then rubs his entire body across my wet leg--and he's not a rubber! I always end up with a huge swatch of black fur across one calf and have to shower it off again.


----------

